# Breaching the Subject



## FallingSpear (Apr 19, 2016)

Gents and Ladies,

Difficult question, reached out to some old work colleagues who have since retired or out of the game. They have offered to give me some contacts that might help, how do I broach the subject to a complete stranger? Without coming across too aggressive and scarring people off? Be direct? Tap dance around it? Build rapport? Any pointers before reaching out will greatly help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi our mutual friend xxxxxx gave me your contact info...


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 19, 2016)

Tracking I think. Reached out to a few, one local. Group?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 20, 2016)

People help people that they know and like. Be known and liked.


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 20, 2016)

Again, I have an old friend who is giving me some of his old contacts he worked with in a different group. They don't know me other than by proxy. When I reach out to these gents they won't know or have one opinion about me one way or another so I say "meat" gave me your contact info.... Then what?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 20, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> Again, I have an old friend who is giving me some of his old contacts he worked with in a different group. They don't know me other than by proxy. When I reach out to these gents they won't know or have one opinion about me one way or another so I say "meat" gave me your contact info.... Then what?



Tell them they gave you the contact info and suggested they could help in your quest for the holy grail.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah dude wtf. Call the guys and tell them your friend said for you to reach out to them. I'm sure They'll know why your calling. If your friend is tight with them they'll straight up ask you what you need.


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2016)

Grab your balls and jump. Worst case they turn you away. You ever been shot down turned down by a woman? It's no big deal, just go one to the next one.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 20, 2016)

snake said:


> Grab your balls and jump. Worst case they turn you away. You ever been shot down turned down by a woman? It's no big deal, just go one to the next one.



No, I have never been turned down by a woman---what's that like?

Haha, always more fish in the sea for Tuna man.


----------



## snake (Apr 20, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> No, I have never been turned down by a woman---what's that like?



Your right, I should have included men. :32 (18):


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 20, 2016)

FallingSpear said:


> Gents and Ladies,
> 
> Difficult question, reached out to some old work colleagues who have since retired or out of the game. They have offered to give me some contacts that might help, how do I broach the subject to a complete stranger? Without coming across too aggressive and scarring people off? Be direct? Tap dance around it? Build rapport? Any pointers before reaching out will greatly help.



I'm confused.
Buddy of yours says call these guys, so call them.
Tell them all the stuff you told us, new to DC ect. 
Don't forget to them you're teir 1 though! <--- I'm just ****ing with you! For real though, just tell them xyz sent you and that you're looking for abc. Worse case scenario they say "don't know what you're talking about." You're no worse off than when you started.

I can only assume with the tight community, they are willing to help you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 21, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm confused.
> Buddy of yours says call these guys, so call them.
> Tell them all the stuff you told us, new to DC ect.
> Don't forget to them you're teir 1 though! <--- I'm just ****ing with you! For real though, just tell them xyz sent you and that you're looking for abc. Worse case scenario they say "don't know what you're talking about." You're no worse off than when you started.
> ...





As said, worst case.....you ask n they say no or they dont know who you are/what your talking about.


----------



## Maijah (Apr 21, 2016)

Dude, your a fkn queer. Gtfoh with your socom navy seal bullshit. This is a weight lifting forum, not a bunch of Call of duty jerkoffs.


----------

